# Two Bridges River Access Opens 7/21



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello River Rats, the Two Bridges River Access (located 4 miles downstream from State Bridge River Access) will be open for public use on Saturday, July 21. This property was recently purchased by Eagle County Open Space to provide public access to the Colorado River.

Camping and fires are not allowed. The fee is $3 per vehicle. If you already have a BLM seasons pass from either the BLM Kremmling or Silt District you don't have to pay again. 

*Please stay off the private driveway and bridge, all public use should stay in the newly developed parking area and boat launch area. There should be no parking on the private driveway or near the bridge. We are working hard to build a positive relationship with neaby landowners and your cooperation is critical!*

Please pack out all trash. Water will not be provided at Two Bridges. Please be curteous to other boaters by quickly entering/exiting the boat launch area, this will make the experience pleasant for everyone. Other minor improvements will be added in the weeks and months ahead.

Please call me if you have questions, and ENJOY!

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-471-6776


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Good news Toby. Thanks


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome Toby! Thank you for the updates


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*update*

We area ready to open Two Bridges Saturday AM as planned. As I have mentioned, the site doesn't provide water or trash service, just a restroom, parking and boatlaunch. Camping and fires are not allowed.

The most important thing is that access to the driveway bridge is not blocked and people stay off and away from the bridge. Vehicles that park on, near, or by the bridge or block access to the private driveway will be towed. 

Construction on the new launch at Dotsero will begin shortly, but I don't have a completion date as of yet.

Have a good time, let me know what you think! Remember, all comments from Mountainbuzz get read by the Eagle County Commissioners - if you like the work we are doing on the Colorado River please send your thoughts, I promise it makes a difference to Commissioners and Open Space Advisory Board members. Enjoy and see you on the river! 

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director
970-471-6776


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Toby, We used it Saturday. Great job- nice facility. Hope folks take care of it. Eagle County has it figured out- wish all Colorado counties shared their vision. State Bridge and Two Bridges are both greatly appreciated and give all of us more options. By the way, the lady at State Bridge has done an excellent job directing traffic the times I have been there.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the good words, we appreciate hearing from users (especially happy ones!). I will share your comments with the Commissioners.


----------

